# breastfeeding and winding



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

When breastfeeding is there an average length of time that it takes to wind a baby?
If a baby was in discomfort due to the need to wind - would they still happily latch on and drink breastmilk? or would they not be able to?

last night was a nightmare from about 4 till 10pm as she was getting really distressed and i couldn't work out the cause. having done some research i believed that the problem was due to the fact that both my breatst were deflated and soft - therefore my hungry baby wasn't getting satisfied. I tried massaging them and after half an hour she seemed more contented and subsequently slept for a few hours. I have since started a breast feeding diary to show my health visitor - will that be useful to her? Are there any tips for getting better flow? Also, sometimes he makes a mucousy grunting noise - is that because he's not latched properly?

Sorry for all the questions - absolutely exhausted new mum!!!

Fran x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

Yes a dairy is useful..but you could also do with having a breast feeding buddy! You can contact LaLeche or NCT (or ask your HV about local breast feeding support groups).

There is no average time..but things like infacol do help babies to bring up their wind.

Babies can make grunting noises..often due to wind but please ask your hv to confirm this. 

Even if your breast are soft they will still be producing milk..are you having the ''let down'' sensation?? It may be positional ..again a ''buddy'' can help with this.

Massaging is good. You could also try a warm flanel over your breasts or expressing just before feeding to start the production. Also, make sure you are drinking plenty of water and resting as much as you can (I know that can be difficult).

Keep me informed

Jxx


----------

